# μέγα το της θαλάσσης κράτος



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2009)

Για τη σημασία της φράσης «μέγα το της θαλάσσης κράτος» ήξερα ως τώρα αυτό που είχα μάθει μικρός, πριν από πολλά πολλά χρόνια. Ότι είναι «μεγάλη η δύναμη της θάλασσας» και ότι η φράση του Περικλή, όπως τη μαρτυρεί ο Θουκυδίδης, δεν αφορά «κράτη» με τη σύγχρονη έννοια --αφού δεν υπήρχε καν η σημερινή έννοια του κράτους τα χρόνια εκείνα. Στα αγγλικά, θα λέγαμε κάτι σαν _Great is the might of the sea_.

Κατά πως φαίνεται όμως, δεν συμφωνούν όλοι με την απόδοση αυτή. Στον ιστότοπο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού (του οποίου αποτελεί το έμβλημα), στην αγγλική σελίδα για την ιστορία του, η απόδοση είναι _A Sea State is a great State_ (που δεν είναι το ίδιο...). Ακόμη πιο απλόχερα το ερμηνεύει η αγγλική βίκι: _Great is the country that controls the sea_.

Από πότε η δύναμη της θάλασσας έγινε δύναμη του παράλιου κράτους; Είναι άραγε απλώς και μόνο υπό την επίδραση της πολιτικής όπως εδώ (από ομιλία υφυπουργού Εμπ. Ναυτιλίας): _...Μέγα το της θαλάσσης κράτος κατά τον Θουκυδίδη που σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση σημαίνει «Μεγάλη είναι η δύναμη του κράτους που ελέγχει την θάλασσα»..._

Και ποια είναι τελικά η πιο σωστή απόδοση του ρητού στα αγγλικά;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2009)

Πρωτότυπο, εδώ (Θουκυδίδης, ιστοριών Α, 143).

'Εἴ τε καὶ κινήσαντες τῶν Ὀλυμπίασιν ἢ Δελφοῖς χρημάτων μισθῷ μείζονι πειρῷντο ἡμῶν ὑπολαβεῖν τοὺς ξένους τῶν ναυτῶν, μὴ ὄντων μὲν ἡμῶν ἀντιπάλων ἐσβάντων αὐτῶν τε καὶ τῶν μετοίκων δεινὸν ἂν ἦν· νῦν δὲ τόδε τε ὑπάρχει, καί, ὅπερ κράτιστον, κυβερνήτας ἔχομεν πολίτας καὶ τὴν ἄλλην ὑπηρεσίαν πλείους καὶ ἀμείνους ἢ ἅπασα ἡ ἄλλη Ἑλλάς. καὶ ἐπὶ τῷ κινδύνῳ οὐδεὶς ἂν δέξαιτο τῶν ξένων τήν τε αὑτοῦ φεύγειν καὶ μετὰ τῆς ἥσσονος ἅμα ἐλπίδος ὀλίγων ἡμερῶν ἕνεκα μεγάλου μισθοῦ δόσεως ἐκείνοις ξυναγωνίζεσθαι.

'Καὶ τὰ μὲν Πελοποννησίων ἔμοιγε τοιαῦτα καὶ παραπλήσια δοκεῖ εἶναι, τὰ δὲ ἡμέτερα τούτων τε ὧνπερ ἐκείνοις ἐμεμψάμην ἀπηλλάχθαι καὶ ἄλλα οὐκ ἀπὸ τοῦ ἴσου μεγάλα ἔχειν. ἤν τε ἐπὶ τὴν χώραν ἡμῶν πεζῇ ἴωσιν, ἡμεῖς ἐπὶ τὴν ἐκείνων πλευσούμεθα, καὶ οὐκέτι ἐκ τοῦ ὁμοίου ἔσται Πελοποννήσου τε μέρος τι τμηθῆναι καὶ τὴν Ἀττικὴν ἅπασαν· οἱ μὲν γὰρ οὐχ ἕξουσιν ἄλλην ἀντιλαβεῖν ἀμαχεί, ἡμῖν δ' ἐστὶ γῆ πολλὴ καὶ ἐν νήσοις καὶ κατ' ἤπειρον· *μέγα γὰρ τὸ τῆς θαλάσσης κράτος.* σκέψασθε δέ· εἰ γὰρ ἦμεν νησιῶται, τίνες ἂν ἀληπτότεροι ἦσαν; καὶ νῦν χρὴ ὅτι ἐγγύτατα τούτου διανοηθέντας τὴν μὲν γῆν καὶ οἰκίας ἀφεῖναι, τῆς δὲ θαλάσσης καὶ πόλεως φυλακὴν ἔχειν, καὶ Πελοποννησίοις ὑπὲρ αὐτῶν ὀργισθέντας πολλῷ πλέοσι μὴ διαμάχεσθαι (κρατήσαντές τε γὰρ αὖθις οὐκ ἐλάσσοσι μαχούμεθα καὶ ἢν σφαλῶμεν, τὰ τῶν ξυμμάχων, ὅθεν ἰσχύομεν, προσαπόλλυται· οὐ γὰρ ἡσυχάσουσι μὴ ἱκανῶν ἡμῶν ὄντων ἐπ' αὐτοὺς στρατεύειν), τήν τε ὀλόφυρσιν μὴ οἰκιῶν καὶ γῆς ποιεῖσθαι, ἀλλὰ τῶν σωμάτων· οὐ γὰρ τάδε τοὺς ἄνδρας, ἀλλ' οἱ ἄνδρες ταῦτα κτῶνται. καὶ εἰ ᾤμην πείσειν ὑμᾶς, αὐτοὺς ἂν ἐξελθόντας ἐκέλευον αὐτὰ δῃῶσαι καὶ δεῖξαι Πελοποννησίοις ὅτι τούτων γε ἕνεκα οὐχ ὑπακούσεσθε.

Μετάφραση: History of the Peloponnesian War, Book 1


Even if they were to touch the moneys at Olympia or Delphi, and try to seduce our foreign sailors by the temptation of higher pay, that would only be a serious danger if we could not still be a match for them by embarking our own citizens and the aliens resident among us. But in fact by this means we are always a match for them; and, best of all, we have a larger and higher class of native coxswains and sailors among our own citizens than all the rest of Hellas. And to say nothing of the danger of such a step, none of our foreign sailors would consent to become an outlaw from his country, and to take service with them and their hopes, for the sake of a few days' high pay.

"This, I think, is a tolerably fair account of the position of the Peloponnesians; that of Athens is free from the defects that I have criticized in them, and has other advantages of its own, which they can show nothing to equal. If they march against our country we will sail against theirs, and it will then be found that the desolation of the whole of Attica is not the same as that of even a fraction of Peloponnese; for they will not be able to supply the deficiency except by a battle, while we have plenty of land both on the islands and the continent.* The rule of the sea is indeed a great matter.* Consider for a moment. Suppose that we were islanders; can you conceive a more impregnable position? Well, this in future should, as far as possible, be our conception of our position. Dismissing all thought of our land and houses, we must vigilantly guard the sea and the city. No irritation that we may feel for the former must provoke us to a battle with the numerical superiority of the Peloponnesians. A victory would only be succeeded by another battle against the same superiority: a reverse involves the loss of our allies, the source of our strength, who will not remain quiet a day after we become unable to march against them. We must cry not over the loss of houses and land but of men's lives; since houses and land do not gain men, but men them. And if I had thought that I could persuade you, I would have bid you go out and lay them waste with your own hands, and show the Peloponnesians that this at any rate will not make you submit.

Και να προσθέσω ότι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, η μετάφραση στη σελίδα του ΠΝ είναι λάθος :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 6, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...και ότι η φράση του Περικλή, όπως τη μαρτυρεί ο Θουκυδίδης, δεν αφορά «κράτη» με τη σύγχρονη έννοια --αφού δεν υπήρχε καν η σημερινή έννοια του κράτους τα χρόνια εκείνα.



Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι χαρά και ανακούφιση αισθάνομαι που το ακούω αυτό, μετά από δικηγόρο που μού έλεγε ότι η Ελλάδα πριν από το 1821 βρισκόταν υπό τουρκική κατοχή (και φαντάζομαι πριν από αυτό υπό Βυζαντινή και Ρωμαϊκή).

Και φυσικά η μετάφραση που ήδη έχεις και της Palavra είναι η σωστή, ενώ του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού και της Βίκι, λάθος (παρανόηση).


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 6, 2009)

Και από μια γαλλική μετάφραση "Tant c'est une chose importante que la maîtrise de la mer". 

Νομίζω, όπως προκύπτει κι από την αγγλική και γαλλική απόδοση του κειμένου, ότι η λέξη κράτος έχει την έννοια του ελέγχου, της κυριαρχίας, της δύναμης που απορρέει από τον έλεγχο της θάλασσας, από την κυριαρχία σ' αυτήν. Οι "μεταφράσεις" της ιστοσελίδας του ΠΝ και της Βίκι είναι ελεύθερες "προσαρμογές" της φράσης στα επιθυμητά για κάποιους αποτελέσματα: καμία ρητή αναφορά σε κράτος με τη σύγχρονη έννοια δεν υπάρχει στο κείμενο του Θουκυδίδη. Αυτό, όμως δεν καθιστά "προδοτικές" τις αποδόσεις αν ληφθεί υπόψη το πνεύμα του Περικλή/ Θουκυδίδη. Το νόημα της φράσης είναι: "ο έλεγχος της θάλασσας είναι σπουδαίο πράγμα" (και το υπονοούμενο, τι υπονοούμενο δηλαδή, "η πολιτεία μας είναι πανίσχυρη αφού κυριαρχεί στη θάλασσα"). 
Επομένως, με όλο το θάρρος, νομίζω ότι η μετάφραση «μεγάλη η δύναμη της θάλασσας» όταν εμφανίζεται ξεκομμένη και δίνει την εντύπωση ότι δυνατή είναι η θάλασσα, έτσι αφηρημένα, δεν αποδίδει το νόημα του πρωτοτύπου (που δεν αναφέρεται στις φυσικές δυνάμεις, αλλά στον έλεγχο από τον άνθρωπο)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως, νεοελληνιστί, θα έλεγα «μεγάλο πράγμα να κουμαντάρεις τη θάλασσα», αλλά δεν το λέω, αφενός γιατί μπορεί να τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα οστά των ΑΗΠ, αφετέρου γιατί μπορεί να με πάρουν με τις πέτρες τίποτις υπέρμαχοι της καθαρότητας της τρισχιλιετούς :)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 6, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάντως, νεοελληνιστί, θα έλεγα «μεγάλο πράγμα να κουμαντάρεις τη θάλασσα», αλλά δεν το λέω, αφενός γιατί μπορεί να τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα οστά των ΑΗΠ, αφετέρου γιατί μπορεί να με πάρουν με τις πέτρες τίποτις υπέρμαχοι της καθαρότητας της τρισχιλιετούς :)



Δεν βλέπω, πάντως, να διαφωνούμε σε ό,τι αφορά το νόημα της φράσης. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 6, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με την Παλάβρα. Συμφωνώ με την απόδοση "ο έλεγχος της θάλασσας είναι σπουδαίο πράγμα", αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ αποδόσεις του τύπου "a Sea State is a great State" ή "Great is the country that controls the sea" ως πιστές στο πνεύμα ή το γράμμα. Θεωρώ ότι βρίσκονται ένα βήμα μετά. Ειδικά αν διαβάσουμε και λάβουμε υπόψη μας το κείμενο του Θουκυδίδη.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Δεν βλέπω, πάντως, να διαφωνούμε σε ό,τι αφορά το νόημα της φράσης. Ή κάνω λάθος;


Oh, mais non! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2009)

Εμένα πάλι θα μου αρκούσε ένα «μεγάλο πράγμα η θάλασσα» επειδή αμέσως μετά ακολουθούν οι επεξηγήσεις για όποιον δεν κατάλαβε. Επίσης είναι ίσως τολμηρό, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι και η μετάφραση του Crawley ως _The rule of the sea is indeed a great matter_ δεν είναι ανεπηρέαστη από το περιβάλλον του _Rule Britannia!_ της βικτοριανής εποχής. Στη νεκρολογία του στους Τάιμς, υπάρχει η εξής αναφορά: _Ιn 1874 Mr. Crawley brought out an able and vigorous translation of Thucydides, which did not meet with quite the recognition it deserved._


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2009)

Στη μετάφραση τού Martin Hammond (Oxford Classics) διαβάζω: Control of the sea is a paramount advantage. Δηλαδή «τεράστιο το πλεονέκτημα εκείνου που ελέγχει τη θάλασσα». Αν το «εκείνου» το κάνουμε «κράτος», φτάνουμε σ' αυτό που λέει ο υφυπουργός.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 6, 2009)

Συγγνώμη και με όλο το θάρρος η κατεύθυνση εν προκειμένω δεν είναι αμφίδρομη. Δηλαδή είναι μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα να ελέγχεις τη θάλασσα, αλλά αυτό δεν σε κάνει αυτομάτως μεγάλο. Αυτό είναι ένας μη αναγκαίος συμπερασμός και μάλιστα ξένος με το πρωτότυπο του Θουκυδίδη. Επιπλέον, αξίζει άραγε να μπει στις μεταφραστικές γκάφες, δεδομένου ότι άλλο το κράτος του Θουκυδίδη και άλλο το κράτος σήμερα; Ή άραγε αυτοί που ερμηνεύουν το συγκεκριμένο απόφθεγμα με αυτό τον τρόπο γνωρίζουν τη διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο;

Αυτή η περίπτωση είναι άξια μελέτης για να δούμε πραγματικά τα όρια της ελευθερίας στη μετάφραση και τις συνέπειές της.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2009)

Ε ας μη βασίσουμε ολόκληρη μελέτη πάνω σε κάτι που ξεντώνει τα όρια της μετάφρασης, αλλά δεν λέει κάτι με το οποίο θα διαφωνούσε ο Θουκυδίδης. Όπως «η σωτηρία της ψυχής είναι πολύ μεγάλο πράγμα», το ίδιο και «ο έλεγχος της θάλασσας». Ο υφυπουργός είπε «Μεγάλη είναι η δύναμη του κράτους που ελέγχει την θάλασσα» (όχι ότι είναι «μεγάλο κράτος»), οπότε δεν προδίδει το νόημα· είπε άλλωστε ότι η μετάφραση είναι ελεύθερη.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 6, 2009)

Σωστά, αυτό που είπε ο υπουργός στέκει. Εγώ είχα κολλήσει με τις αγγλικές μεταφράσεις: a Sea State is a great State ή Great is the country that controls the sea. :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2021)

Με αφορμή το νήμα για το rule of law ξαναδιάβασα και τούτο και νομίζω πως, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και το συγκείμενο της φράσης, η τοποθέτησή μου παραπάνω παραείναι επιεικής. _Είναι _λάθος η μετάφραση του Π.Ν., το μόνο καλό είναι ότι δεν καταφέρνω να τη βρω στη σελίδα του πλέον, ίσως να την έχουν αποσύρει.

Για την απόδοση της συγκεκριμένης φράσης ως μότο σε έμβλημα θα έγραφα «Ruling the sea is a great matter», άντε και κανένα «How great it is to rule the sea» ή «Great is the ruler of the sea» (το τελευταίο προσπαθώντας να αποφύγω το Great is *he *who rules the sea, σόρι, Ζαζ ).


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2021)

Από Wikipedia:

The motto of the Hellenic Navy is "Μέγα τὸ τῆς θαλάσσης κράτος" from Thucydides' account of Pericles' oration on the eve of the Peloponnesian War.[3][4] This has been translated as "The rule of the sea is a great matter".








Hellenic Navy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 4, 2021)

Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο το «To rule the sea...»; Αυτό το «The rule...» είναι σαν να κυβερνά η ίδια η θάλασσα


----------



## pontios (Mar 8, 2021)

dharvatis said:


> Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο το «To rule the sea...»; Αυτό το «The rule...» είναι σαν να κυβερνά η ίδια η θάλασσα


I see your point.
Apart from "ruling the seas ..."
... maybe something like: "supremacy at sea is paramount"? or "sea power/sea supremacy is paramount"? ... would this work, here?


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 8, 2021)

pontios said:


> I see your point.
> Apart from "ruling the seas ..."
> ... maybe something like: "supremacy at sea is paramount"? or "sea power/sea supremacy is paramount"? ... would this work, here?


In my opinion, it would be correct but too liberal, too different from the spirit of the original.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2021)

Άσε που αυτό το _mount_ του _paramount_ κάνει οξύμωρο με τη θάλασσα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2021)

nickel said:


> Άσε που αυτό το _mount_ του _paramount_ κάνει οξύμωρο με τη θάλασσα.


Λόγω της συσχέτισης των βουνών με τα καράβια, εγώ ίσως να το χαρακτήριζα οξύμ@$νο.


----------



## pontios (Mar 8, 2021)

nickel said:


> nickel said:
> 
> 
> > Άσε που αυτό το _mount_ του _paramount_ κάνει οξύμωρο με τη θάλασσα.


... μα υπαρχει και ο συνειρμός με τον Henry VIII  (and you can't "divorce" it from that).

What is the great matter? (the/a, what's the difference)
Henry VIII rarely if ever referred to his divorce from Catherine of Aragon as a divorce. Henry preferred the term the '*great matter*'. The '*great matter*' was to run for six years before it culminated in what Henry had wanted for so long – divorce from Catherine followed by marriage to Anne Boleyn

Since we don't like paramount (and we like great matter):
... ruling/commanding the sea is a great matter/is of vital importance/is all important/is vital/is crucial/is key?


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2021)

Αρκετά το βασανίσαμε. Ξεπεράσαμε ίσως τις μεταφράσεις που κυκλοφορούν στον αγγλοσαξονικό κόσμο. Ορίστε έξι απ' αυτές:

control of the sea is a paramount advantage (Martin Hammond)
the dominion of the sea is a great matter (Thomas Hobbes)
mastery of the sea is the key (Jeremy Mynott)
the rule of the sea is indeed a great matter (Richard Crawley)
sea power is of enormous importance (Rex Warner)
a great thing, in truth, is the control of the sea (Charles Forster Smith)


----------



## cougr (Mar 9, 2021)

nickel said:


> Αρκετά το βασανίσαμε.....


Όχι ακόμη

Tis great to gain rule of the sea.


----------



## pontios (Mar 9, 2021)

cougr said:


> Όχι ακόμη
> 
> Tis great to gain rule of the sea.


_... _let's not forget the other_ "rule of the sea,_" the unwritten one (which is 'women and children should be evacuated first' from a sinking ship).
It's a sea of confusion. 








Sea of Confusion


There’s nothing confusing about how delicious this drink is.




www.liquor.com


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2021)

nickel said:


> Αρκετά το βασανίσαμε. Ξεπεράσαμε ίσως τις μεταφράσεις που κυκλοφορούν στον αγγλοσαξονικό κόσμο. Ορίστε έξι απ' αυτές:


Δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Ομολόγησε ή όχι ακόμα;


----------

